# help coding axillary mass



## paula f3 (Apr 21, 2009)

General surgeon performed  an excision of axillary mass. Dictation reads curvilinear incison was made in the area of the palpable nodule.  this was carried down to the sub Q tissue. Sharp and blunt dissection was used to approach the mass, which turned out to be in the axillary area.  It was located under the pectoris muscle.  Would it be appropriate to code 21555 or 21556 dx states Deep axillary mass.  ?  physician coded as 19160 but this was prelim .  
Thanks for your help
Paula


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 21, 2009)

19160 is not a valid CPT code
However based on what's written above, 21555 or *21556*
appear to be appropriate.


----------

